# Cold-Molded Boats good or bad?



## stephaneg (May 23, 2011)

Hi everybody first of i m new here 
well i have a question about Cold-Molded sailboat. I hear that they are the best. I am going to buy a sailboat to be living abord and sailling around the world and i like to know if a Cold-Molded sailBoat is good or a bad idia? I like to find one that is about 40 feet. what you all think about it? or is it better to get a older 1967 vintage fiberglass? i red that they are better then the newest one.
thank you for your help.
steph.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard. A well built cold molded boat will be light, stiff, and durable. But they were mostly built for racing, and they represent a very small percentage of the market. Glass boats built in the 60's tend to be heavy, therefore solid, and less prone to blisters than 80's boats. But older boats often need much work: new rigging, interior or engine. You really should read this site thoroughly and spend time with sailors and aboard boats before you buy one. Good luck, it's a great lifestyle.


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Cold molded boats are great! There are few because they're labor intensive to build.


----------



## stephaneg (May 23, 2011)

thanks to both of you


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

I believe that Bruce Schwab's "Ocean Planet" has a cold-molded hull. Managed to complete the Vendee Globe in 2005.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

For a one-off boat my first choice would be aluminum and my second choice would be cold-molded with epoxy construction. They are in the minority because they don't lend themselves to series production. But they are lighter and stronger than a conventional fiberglass boat. This is where fiberglass wins - one mold and they can pop out hundreds if not thousands affordably. As with any boat you find maintenance is more critical than hull material.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Ocean Planet is cold molded. I sail a cold molded boat, and if ever I was to build a boat. I would use the process. I am very happy with her. You do have to be careful of fresh water, and I have had a couple of small drainage problems. You don't have to be an artist to do a good fix, and the repairs can be easy. Make sure to get a syrveyor who is familiar with the construction.......*i2f*


----------



## stephaneg (May 23, 2011)

hey all i ave a new qyestion..is composit hull like Cold-Molded hull? is it the same thing?
thanks
S


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Not always, there are different composites.......*i2f*


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

A cold molded boat is a boat with a laminated wood or fiberglass hull. The wood is cut into thin strips about 1/8" thick. these are then bent over frames on a diagonal to get the hull shape. Subsequent layers are added with epoxy resin, on the diagonal running the opposite way so they cross. Essentially the hull becomes a single thick piece of plywood. There is a fiberglass material made in strips called C-flex that is also used to build a boat the same way.

You don't need a mold, so it is good for a one off. However you don't get a molded smooth gelcoat, so finishing the hull is very labor intensive.


----------



## stephaneg (May 23, 2011)

GaryHLucas said:


> A cold molded boat is a boat with a laminated wood or fiberglass hull. The wood is cut into thin strips about 1/8" thick. these are then bent over frames on a diagonal to get the hull shape. Subsequent layers are added with epoxy resin, on the diagonal running the opposite way so they cross. Essentially the hull becomes a single thick piece of plywood. There is a fiberglass material made in strips called C-flex that is also used to build a boat the same way.
> 
> You don't need a mold, so it is good for a one off. However you don't get a molded smooth gelcoat, so finishing the hull is very labor intensive.


Ah thank you..great info..so its pretty much the same as cold molded then?


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

In all due respect, there is some confusion here. A cold molded boat can be any combination of wood venners or wood veneers over strip planking. There is no one recipe for a cold molded skin. If you putn a core of foam beween cold molded skins then I would call that a "composite" boat. That is a very good way to build.

As for longevity: My cold molded NIGHT RUNNER just won it's class and was First Overall in the Swiftsure Race this weeekend against some very fast and fancy competition.

NIGHT RUNNER is 35 yers old!


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks Bob, congratulations on the win.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Star:
Thank you. I lied. NR is only 32 years old.


----------



## stephaneg (May 23, 2011)

bobperry said:


> In all due respect, there is some confusion here. A cold molded boat can be any combination of wood venners or wood veneers over strip planking. There is no one recipe for a cold molded skin. If you putn a core of foam beween cold molded skins then I would call that a "composite" boat. That is a very good way to build.
> 
> As for longevity: My cold molded NIGHT RUNNER just won it's class and was First Overall in the Swiftsure Race this weeekend against some very fast and fancy competition.
> 
> NIGHT RUNNER is 35 yers old!


Thanks! i unerstand now better 
S


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

I should correct myself. NIGHT RUNNER is only 32 years old.
But it has been around Cape Horn and it has plenty of miles on it.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

bobperry said:


> I should correct myself. NIGHT RUNNER is only 32 years old.
> But it has been around Cape Horn and it has plenty of miles on it.


LOL, well, she's practically new! My strip planked ketch (designed by WD Knott) is 43 years old, but I can't imagine she ever won any races. Her design very traditional (enlarged from the 36' gaff schooner Aries). But she's also tight and sound.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Here's a pic of NIGHT RUNNER. Her nickname in Seattle racing circles is THE MAYFLOWER.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

bobperry said:


> Here's a pic of NIGHT RUNNER. Her nickname in Seattle racing circles is THE MAYFLOWER.


Maestro,

You are the client. You have no budget restraints, within reason. What is your choice of hull material ? Don't go all exotic on me.

Now Fuzzballl is the client and fuzzball has no budget restraints. I really do like the idea of aluminium but ending up with a hull that looks as pretty as NightRunner would probably sway me to cold moulded.


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

Wombster:
I'd go grp with a foam core. No question.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

Interesting Bob. What is your second choice?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I think I have seen the wood one around a bit. Possibly in the woody section at opening day this year. Pretty boat.

Not that I have had one, but a foam core hull would be on my top of th elist, if nothing else, altho I could be wrong, but from an insulation stand point, light wt, and there should be no issues with rot like wood. But how I would love to have my little Glen-L 8-ball I built in r high at times......one of these days may I will build another, now there is a S&G version with a dagger board which I would have preferred over the CB version I had..........I digress......

Marty


----------



## bobperry (Apr 29, 2011)

My second choice would be wood veneers over a foam core. That is a great way to build a strong and light boat if you have the labor skill to do the wood part. JAKATAN, my 41' schooner, was built that way and its a crackerjack boat in everey way.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

That's how Rage is built, isn't it? She has proven pretty durable - and fast!


----------

